# Defective diesel fuel lines



## Safetywitness (Oct 19, 2012)

John Deere professes to be a leader in farm and industrial safety but they have apparently known that they have defective fuel lines on some tractors for years and they have apparently done nothing but sell a repair kit so the tractor owner can fix the problem. I believe it is a safety and health issue but apparently they have made no attempt to notify owners of this issue. I was suprised to find my brother replacing his fuel lines on his 2007 JD 7230 this week. There was some 20 to 25 feet of hose that was all wet because fuel was seeping through the rubber. After replacing the hose, he can now worry about the deterioated rubber particles ruining his fuel pump and injectors. Some individuals have previously indicated in other Forums that this has happened to them. My questions are: How common is this problem? How long has it existed? What tractors are experiencing this problem? As I recall someone described this problem on a 1999 model. If you are familiar with this problem, please give me your information. I am pursuing this because my brother brought it to my attention and I think JD needs to explain why we have not heard anything directly from them. P.S. I am an engineer concerned about safety and related things---not a lawyer!:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

John Deere is usually very tuned in to safety and reliability issues, but must admit that my 990 has a few issues that could injure someone so perhaps they are starting to slack up on quality and safety. I've never heard of the problem you indicated but I'm going to check my fuel lines now.


----------



## FarmAnimal (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a fairly new John Deere 5220. I started getting a pool of diesel fuel under the tractor after it had set for a couple of days. Upon checking for a leak I assumed was because of traveling through brush and cutting a line, I found that the line at the very bottom of the plastic fuel tank was cracked in seveal places. The line looked like it was a couple decads old instead o only a few years. It's a tractor that has always ben kept inside so it doesn't ge a lot of weather abuse. Of course, the line is at the very bottom of the tank and the tank needs to almost be drained to replace the line. The line snakes ander the driver platform and can only be seen of the fuel filter before going into the injectors. It has seemed to be lacking power lately. I now think it was because it was sucking air whgen it was running. It's going to be a bitch changing that line. It really shouldn't have gone bad this quickly. A fuel line needs better protection from stubble damage and a better quality. It's an ideal way to have a tractor fire with much warning. I had no idea that it was a system wide problem until I read this.


----------



## Jsacht (Oct 18, 2016)

At 23 hours and 1 year old my 5065E lines were dry rotted and leaking.


----------

